# Such A Powerful Song!



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Just wanted to share one of my most favorite songs. Maybe some of the older folks will remember this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7QjihSk_Nv0


Andy.


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

I missed the concert, unfortunately, as I was born a few months late. But there was something...something about that summer of '69 that will forever be a part of me. 

Mother, father...brother? and is it the homeless dog? Universal jams. Gotta love it...thanks for sharing.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

One of my favorites too. I was 12 going on 13. It was a great time of innocence for me. I thought if we all tried, the world could be a better place. What a dolt! :roll:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> I missed the concert, unfortunately, as I was born a few months late. But there was something...something about that summer of '69 that will forever be a part of me.
> 
> Mother, father...brother? and is it the homeless dog? Universal jams. Gotta love it...thanks for sharing.


I almost went to Woodstock.

I fully realize that 17.9 million of my contemporaries attended :lol: , but you know it was RAINING! Too yucky out for me! #-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> .... Maybe some of the older folks will remember this one?


I resemble that remark. :lol:


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

No harm meant, Connie...honest! :wink: 

Unfortunately for me, I wouldn't be born until 8yrs after the concert. I heard about Woodstock by watching the documentary as a kid, but, I do have to admit to confusing Richie Havens for Jimi Hendrix  Cut me some slack though, I was only 9-10 at the time!


Here's another classic Havens song from Woodstock:

"Handsome Johhny"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waD2dchFWlk




Andy.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

You got good taste in music there, Andy 
great song!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Woodstock. Your kidding me. Woodstock. Are we equating them with current dog breeders in the US?? All sellouts? Connie suddenly is wearing granny glasses and scammed wallstreet for billions.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I had been married a couple of years when Woodstock hit the fan. 
It would have been easy to say I went though. Connie is the first one of our era (older folks  ) that didn't claim to have been there. :lol: :lol: 
Great music!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know about Woodstock, but hopefully a few folks recognize the reference in naming two of my three dogs. 8)


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I was 14 that summer. Did not get to go but have a well worn copy of the album. Wore out my cassette tape. 

Great music. I will have to dig it out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I had been married a couple of years when Woodstock hit the fan.
> It would have been easy to say I went though. Connie is the first one of our era (older folks  ) that didn't claim to have been there. :lol: :lol:
> Great music!


Oh, I was long married too...... I should say "WE" didn't go because it rained. :lol:


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

1969? My parents were 15 and 16. :lol: :lol: Needless to say I wasn't even a blip on the radar then.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

ARGH.

Smoke it, hippies.

Everybody try to get together and love one another.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Not that I'm against old timer music, I just like GOOD old timer music.


Current favorite old fogey quartet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2-iwHbnXXo

Best old fogey quartet with worst teeth and overall hygiene...EINS, ZWEI, DREI!:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve-qnrUz9pY

And the holiest of REAL hippy holies:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvCxUuSCMPA

Not fogies, but I can't believe this most excellent puppy desensitization song is over ten years old now  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXxd207ANlc

Your ears will thank me later. Listen to these and go beat up someone over 35.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezrTIPlitYs&mode=related&search=

Best cover ever:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBeFL3qI-n8

My Woodstock, and I am over 35. Scary.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63qoFik_pAk&mode=related&search=


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I can tell I'm getting pretty old. The only music I thought was worth a flip in all those links were the two Havens' recording and Sabbath. The rest was just noise. 

Bring on the Stones, one more time. The true bad boys of Rock and Roll.

DFrost


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> Best cover ever:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBeFL3qI-n8


That's awesome. I only have Daydream Nation, have not heard Schizophrenia in a LONG time. 

And...pssst....Pixies are supposed to start working on a new album in January.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I can tell I'm getting pretty old. The only music I thought was worth a flip in all those links were the two Havens' recording and Sabbath. The rest was just noise.
> 
> Bring on the Stones, one more time. The true bad boys of Rock and Roll.


I do like them, too.

No New York Dolls? David? They were the true bad boy/girls of Rock and Roll.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ... No New York Dolls? David? They were the true bad boy/girls of Rock and Roll.


Punk Rock, though.... maybe the first Punk band. Formed in '70 or '71, after the first wave of Rock.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Here you go, David, *the best old fogey of all time* doing a cover of a very popular 90's song. This is--not just my opinion--also one of the best videos of all time.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2301825237376124104&q=johnny+cash+hurt

Not the happiest thing to watch if you are having a reflective moment about your life, worried about getting older, if your arthritis is acting up, if you spent some time in the mirror this morning looking for more wrinkles, and/or you are a huge Johnny Cash fan who was really broken up about his passing. He was awesome. But it's a really beautiful video and he makes it a great song.

If you like it, pick up Johnny Cash: American IV. Great album.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Here you go, David, *the best old fogey of all time* doing a cover of a very popular 90's song. This is--not just my opinion--also one of the best videos of all time.
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-2301825237376124104&q=johnny+cash+hurt
> 
> ...




Sun Records was on top of it in the 50s: Johnny Cash, Elvis Presley, Carl Perkins, Jerry Lee Lewis, B.B. King, Roy Orbison .....


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, I figured they were working on something new; they were in concert here about a year ago. 

Stones rock, but New York Dolls were cool. I first heard about them through Jonny Thunders, and of course, The Sex Pistols. Iggy Pop and the Stooges, Velvet Underground, Bowie and the new punk music and nowave from New York were all better choices for a shy Midwestern tween caught in a wasteland of disco, arena rock, and early rap (pre Shakur). Addicted to Love, or Anarchy in the UK? No contest. IIII wannna be....

About the only 60's music I can handle on a regular basis is Joplin, Hendrix, and Dylan. And Black Sabbath, except for the bass line, bores me after the first 5 min.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

> Here you go, David, the best old fogey of all time doing a cover of a very popular 90's song. This is--not just my opinion--also one of the best videos of all time.



I was shock when I first heard that cover; Johnny Cash, NIN? But it is the best. Even better than the original, IMO. And agreed about the video.

Cash rocked.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> > Here you go, David, the best old fogey of all time doing a cover of a very popular 90's song. This is--not just my opinion--also one of the best videos of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty funny to read about Trent Reznor's reaction to seeing the video for the first time. I think it's on Wikipedia or something. He basically started crying, he was so moved, and doesn't consider his version to be the standard anymore. Johnny Cash PWNED him!

The only Rock Relic I have is a print of the "Here Comes Your Man" EP  I got directly from the original artist of all the great Pixies albums...and I got Frank Black to sign it a few years ago. Awesome band. I have the tattoo and everything.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> early rap (pre Shakur).


HAH. Were those the very influential Post-Heart of Glass/Pre-Afrika Bambattaa era, the Post-Kool Moe Dee/Pre-Young MC era or the Post-Public Enemy/Pre-Black Cypress period? I know they overlap. It's so difficult to date the canon.


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

> In an interview with Alternative Press, Reznor admitted that when Rubin first asked if Cash could cover his song, he was "flattered" but worried that "the idea sounded a bit gimmicky." The power of Cash's cover didn't fully hit Reznor until he saw the video:
> 
> I pop the video in, and wow Tears welling, silence, goose-bumps Wow. I just lost my girlfriend, because that song isn't mine anymore.  It really made me think about how powerful music is as a medium and art form. I wrote some words and music in my bedroom as a way of staying sane, about a bleak and desperate place I was in, totally isolated and alone. [Somehow] that winds up reinterpreted by a music legend from a radically different era/genre and still retains sincerity and meaningdifferent, but every bit as pure. [1]
> Reznor still occasionally refers to "Hurt" as "a song that isn't mine anymore."



I love the internet. 



> It's so difficult to date the canon


But I'm a commie, remember? The very idea of a canon composed of minorities, well, twists my mind so much I'll have to read Barthes to come to some sort of anti-conclusion based on that duality.

Oh, boy, time to take the dogs for a walk. Do something concrete before I start spewing French and deconstructing the tissue box!

Great dog pic.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> I'll have to read Barthes to come to some sort of anti-conclusion based on that duality..


Anti-conclusion:

The bastard form of mass culture is humiliated repetition... always new books, new programs, new films, news items, but always the same meaning. (Barthes)

:lol:


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

melissa mims said:


> a canon composed of minorities,


It's a pretzel. But this is a "no Barthes" forum. Sorry about that, we had a sign at the entrance indicating as much, but no one really understood what it signified (Hee!).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> ... this is a "no Barthes" forum.....


Oops.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Not really into Punk but here's my little contribution to the discussion:


"Punk Rock Girl" - The Dead Milkmen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O1v2b1dQUk





For the folk music lovers out there, here are some more selections for your listening pleasure!



John Denver

"Country Roads" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAq-OVuXj_M 

"Thank God I'm A Country Boy" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNAD2yMqJn8 

"Rocky Mountain High" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EjzSz2AbcsY 

"Starwood In Aspen" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV2qT8rYoOE 



James Taylor


"Fire And Rain" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64_303eHaTM 

"Carolina In My Mind" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNjLUPqckWY 

"Sweet Baby James" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAuWn7jrsg4 

"Help From My Friends" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbd8wWkyOOU 

"Blossom" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L8s34dPVSs 



Harry Chapin


"Cats In The Cradle" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLzMw5hKoVk 

"Taxi" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-FOKuXLxCwo 

"Six String Orchestra" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bfwd9E1SrYw 

"A Better Place To Be"(Audio Only) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y0dcizOTI0 

"W.O.L.D."(Audio Only) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1l0fH0dRUow 



Bob Dylan


The Times They Are A' Changin" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPrCdL_Oc2A 

"Blowin In The Wind" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUz2OulZ-q4 

"Hurricane" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUEdNBqL72w 




Jim Croce


"These Dreams" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZsusLw0XgM 

"Operator" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2iS8XctJKo 

"Don't Mess Around With Jim" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxQZhyIIf0k



Cat Stevens


"Lady D'Arbanville" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h61ffFRFmxw 

"Peace Train" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sjSHazjrWg 

"Father And Son" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XJSe2qvvPs 

"Where Do The Children Play" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLXm9vVeLkw 



Tracy Chapman


"Fast Car" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQIVNhvQbS4 



Bob Marley 


"Redemption Song" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VL9EQ4a0c9E 






Andy.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

The best Stones song of all time, imo.

"Paint It, Black"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFq_wssy1Ag





Andy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

A new career as a dog-forum DJ, Andy? :lol: :wink:


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

One of my all time favorites even though it ages me: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_mNjd-hnxbs


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

That's the year I joined Uncle Sam's canoe club. CCR rocks


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> That's the year I joined Uncle Sam's canoe club. CCR rocks


I love CCR too.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I appreciated the folk music. I even like to go a bit further back to Woody Guthrie, Kingston Trio, even Peter, Paul and Maude (Mary)

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm with David on this one. Stones all the way! 
A lot of the "music" of that era was nothing more then druggies with a instrument in their hand. 
A lot of creativity did come out of that erea though. 
If I were truely honest I'd have to say I'm lost in the fiftys.
The line from American Grafitti says it best for me.
We haven't had any good music since Buddy Holly died". 
How's that for being an old fart! :wink:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> I appreciated the folk music. I even like to go a bit further back to Woody Guthrie, Kingston Trio, even Peter, Paul and Maude (Mary)
> 
> DFrost


My first date with my wife was to a Hootenanny with the Kingston Trio. Second was a concert by P,P and M. :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I love the Stones but Led Zeppelin reigns supreme! They have the best song about a dog I've heard. It's off of Led Zeppelin III called "Bron-Y-Aur Stomp" (though the live version is better!) about Robert Plant's blue merle collie. 



> Ah, caught you smiling at me,
> That's the way it should be,
> Like a leaf is to a tree, so fine.
> 
> ...


The first song this lady uses in her tribute to her bluetick coonhound is "Bron-Y-Aur Stomp." http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0IS0QJ19Gc What a great song.


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

You're all old! I'm hardly familiar with anything pre-80's :wink:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

LOL, I'm probably one of the youngest, if not the youngest, ones on here at 24. I just have come to appreciate classic rock. 8)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

24!  
I don't think I even know how to pronounce that. 
Turn it backwards (42) and it's STILL a dern long time ago. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

Yup! I was just thinking watching that Johnny Cash vid earlier, about the two times I (tried) to see Johhny in concert. It was the mid-sixties and I won't say eactly HOW old I was, but my Mother was me and we'll leave it at that. The first time, he came out on the stage, fell over his mic in a heap and was dragged away. The next time he didn't even make it out on stage at all. I was very disappointed. Almost wore those Sun 45's out.....


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> LOL, I'm probably one of the youngest, if not the youngest, ones on here at 24. I just have come to appreciate classic rock. 8)


hahahaha i´m 29, turning 30 in 2 weeks  , so i´m with you.

But...CCr is great, love Guns´nroses, and white album of mettalica, and blues & country (got it from my parents). Really don´t like all the housesongs (and it came up in my teenage yrs).


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Daryl Ehret said:


> You're all old! I'm hardly familiar with anything pre-80's :wink:



Awww, if you are lucky you will some day get to be old like some of us :wink: Too bad you missed the 60s and 70s 

I did get to witness the early days of the B-52s though at the Last Resort (We lived in Athens and my 2nd date with my husband was there) -- Wasn't much for a lot of 80s music but did like some of it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Becky Shilling said:


> Yup! I was just thinking watching that Johnny Cash vid earlier, about the two times I (tried) to see Johhny in concert. It was the mid-sixties and I won't say eactly HOW old I was, but my Mother was me and we'll leave it at that. The first time, he came out on the stage, fell over his mic in a heap and was dragged away. The next time he didn't even make it out on stage at all. I was very disappointed. Almost wore those Sun 45's out.....


Yes, the most wasted performers I ever saw (as in, unable to perform --- or be coherent) were Johnny Cash and Van Morrison. Even Elvis, forgetting the words to "Are You Lonesome Tonight," never reached the level (on stage, I mean) that those guys did.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I was 8 years old when Woodstock happened, but I had older brothers who shared all the music with me. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I'm an old time music fan mostly. Not so much Rock, but Souther rock, Blues, and the Rat Pack, and My all time favourite "What A Wonderful World".
Bob Dylan, The Who, Uriah Heep, Phil Collins, Eagles, CCR, Leonard Skinnard, and a few others.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

*Official Dog DJ*



Did someone mention Metallica??? *salivating* They do folk music too!  


"Mama Said"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMgSL85JBlU


"Low Man's Lyric"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ohw3PU3ZpWw




And here's a few for all the CCR fans out there:


"Bad Moon Rising" & "Proud Mary"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7XI4rLcs_Qw


"Down On The Corner"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQt3Z6EM6kc


"Fortunate Son"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQ5XiP6crmc


"Have You Ever Seen The Rain"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UFmTS_Zjds





And another personal favorite of mine:


"Ready For Love" - India Arie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hB1gdi_B9Aw



Andy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

CCR ...... do not forget "Heard it Through the Grapevine" :!:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> ... The Who, Uriah Heep...


Two of my all-time faves. And Pink Floyd fits in there.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren, we're the same age. The babies of the forum, I think. I don't know who half of these people are that are being discussed! :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I don't know who half of these people are that are being discussed! :lol:


You're even. They don't know who you are either.


:lol: :wink:
Just teasin.'


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I know most of them, but Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, and the Rolling Stones are my fav from that general era in that order. Kristen, my birthday is October 13th. Can anyone beat that for youngest? 8)


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

A co-worker and I were once discussing Ten Years After. Another co-worker came by and asked, "Ten years after what?"


For the other Uriah Heep fans


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> ... my birthday is October 13th. Can anyone beat that for youngest? 8)


Heck, yeah. My grandsons are all MUCH younger than you!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

at Connie! Of course, age doesn't matter when you're a Cesar Millan fan girl. :lol:


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Good gosh, who are these groups you are all talking about? What ever happened to Earnest Tubbs and the Texas Troubadors, Farron Young, Patti Page, Eddie Arnold, Jo Stafford, Brenda Lee, The KingstonTrio, Bo Diddley, George Jones, the Platters, Bobby Gentry, Bill Munroe? Heck, I can't even enjoy a drink or six without Earnest Tubbs in the background. How can we "Sing in the Sunshine" with those groups you are talkin about. I was here when they were but just couldn't get into all that. Oh, can't forget Marty Robbins. I have to think you folks didn't go to the good honky tonks with the old jukes.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Don, I remember some of them too, and still like to hear their songs


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Don, you forgot Marty Robbins and BoxCar Willy and Charlie Daniels, those where some good tunes.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

For Don:


Ernest Tubb


"Dear Judge"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsaqT0-5MKA


"Remember Me"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=595KYhvZ43U



Patti Page


"On A Wonderful Day Like Today"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T58ZN8HQ6Xo



Eddie Arnold


"Molly Darling"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q68QFWkrfMo



The Kingston Trio


"Tijuana Jail"


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHmcCkkIQJg

"Merry Minuet"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7fOM97C3mU8



George Jones


"He Stopped Loving Her Today"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wi2JxaL9dIc



The Platters


"Remember When"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFqg4zXm3wk



Bill Monroe


"Close By"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy4Wdlfg7kY


"Wicked Path of Sin"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilpqb4U--QU




Bobbie Gentry


"Raindrops Keep Fallin On My Head"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGX9e5fzh7c






Andy.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Trivia: does anyone know who sang the song "Behind Blue Eyes" ?

I used to think it was Uriah Heep, but was told it was someone else.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Here ya go Liz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behind_Blue_Eyes



Here's my favorite Charlie Daniels song:


"Devil Went Down To Georgia"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mg8_MNarpgU


A True Southern Anthem!




Andy.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks Andy, I really like that song but couldn't remember who did it.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Okay, time to make ya'll born again southerners!


A collection of Country music favorites:


"God Bless The U.S.A." - Lee Greenwood

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV7dBJZIKpk


"Where Were You When The World Stopped Turning"- Alan Jackson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvj6zdWLUuk


"Have You Forgotten"- Darryl Worley

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hIuJmIRD5y8


"A Country Boy Can Survive"- Hank Williams Jr.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9xHN7VnmC4


"Sweet Home Alabama"- Lynyrd Skynyrd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xsqKxAeZBM


"Freebird"' Lynyrd Skynyrd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xPMJI1i-xk


"Seminole Wind"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ac3gXoVOrZM


"Mondy Morning Church"- Alan Jackson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WNfnmyHuODo


"Ol Red"- Blake Shelton

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oO3S4shskV8


"Whiskey Lullaby" - Brad Paisley/Alison Krauss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_fr0PlEmw4k


'Bang A Drum" - Jon Bon Jovi/ Chris LeDoux

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rLYRdWxJ7zY


"Man of Constant Sorrow"- Union Station/Alison Krauss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6ilN4cFmjk


"Down To The River To Pray"- Alison Krauss/Union Station

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V6WRwp7BW8


"God's Will"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhLMJfTDNw4






Andy.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Andy - I thought "down to the River to pray" was by the ???? Boys, can't remember their whole name, it's in my car right now.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Liz, 


It's probably a cover of an older original. I just happen to like this version!  





Andy.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

come to think of it - duhh - it is just on the CD, yes, it is females singing it.

And it does sound like the older version, I liked the newer version in the movie with the three guys who broke out of jail. Again, the bad memory, can't remember the actor or name of movie :lol:


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

"Oh Brother, Where Art Thou"- Starring George Clooney, John Turturro, Tim Nelson, John Goodman, and Holly Hunter.

Great movie! 




Andy.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

That's the one, absolutely a great movie, is that the version of "Down by the River" you like, that is the one I like better.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

The movie version is better, imo, because it's sung a capella.


Ignore the anime junk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQQiYcDl_yo



Andy.


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

I have to get those computer speakers plugged back in again. I never get to hear the videos everyone posts.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Just noticed this post now...didnt light up before. Great song this one although Im too young to remember Woodstock except for seeing the footage. I have a dvd here of Woodstock and my fav song from the whole dvd is..............yep Richie Havens and Freedom :wink: Great to see and hear it again. That guy sure plays a mean guitar :lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> ... For the folk music lovers out there, here are some more selections for your listening pleasure!....


What the heck? :lol: 

No Gordon Lightfoot?!

No "Sundown"? No "If You Could Read My Mind"? No "Carefree Highway"?

And you people call yourselves Canadians?? (OK, some of you! :lol: )


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And if you're listing troubadours, let's remember that Don McLaine isn't about that American Pie song, which unfortunately came to be known as his music.  

That guy has a vocal range that was equaled in popular music only by Roy Orbison, IMHO.

In fact, he covered "Crying" and did it (gasp) maybe even better than Roy Orbison.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

And I think I will shut up, because this thread could grow exponentially if everyone started pointing out their favorite left-out performers. :lol:


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

For Connie:



Gordon Lightfoot


"Sundown"(Audio Only)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI4xmgUNU5s


"If You Could Read My Mind"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGyM8eskgUA


"Canadian Railroad Trilogy"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcbOSyIO73Q




Don McLean


"Vincent"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6KbCIGgDh4




Joan Baez


"It Ain't Me, Babe"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cmNRVL1drA


"Oh, Freedom"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EcNN5SEb-Kg


"We Shall Overcome"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdi0c2EoxUY


"I Shall Be Released"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4y6PhMdvh4







Andy.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

And I would do practically anything for the person who can find a video/cd of Theodore Bikel performing "My Side of the Mountain", a song he wrote in 1969 for the movie of the same name.


Please!!!  




Andy.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> And if you're listing troubadours, let's remember that Don McLaine isn't about that American Pie song, which unfortunately came to be known as his music.
> 
> That guy has a vocal range that was equaled in popular music only by Roy Orbison, IMHO.
> 
> In fact, he covered "Crying" and did it (gasp) maybe even better than Roy Orbison.


I love Don Mclaine, damn..my musictaste is older than me :roll:

Just bought a new cd: Michael Bublé: sounds kinda like Frank Sinatra 8)


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

"Singing, bye bye miss American Pie, drove my Chevi to the Levi, but the Levi was dry, and good old boys where drinking whiskey and rye, saying this will be the day that I die" One of my many favourites too.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Since madonna covered that song it became less attractive. 
Crying, vincent both gives me chickenpocks...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Andy Andrews said:


> And I would do practically anything for the person who can find a video/cd of Theodore Bikel performing "My Side of the Mountain", a song he wrote in 1969 for the movie of the same name.
> 
> 
> Please!!!
> ...


I don't think that was released as just music.... just the movie. .

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=6652407

I didn't know he wrote it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Since madonna covered that song it became less attractive.
> Crying, vincent both gives me chickenpocks...


Do you mean goose bumps? :wink:


----------



## Liz Monty (Oct 22, 2006)

Selena, did you mean Madonna did a re-make of American Pie, YUK, I'm glad I haven't heard that one   
she's a good artist , yes, but I hate most re-makes, usually the originals are the best, usually.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Connie Sutherland said:
> 
> 
> > And if you're listing troubadours, let's remember that Don McLaine isn't about that American Pie song, which unfortunately came to be known as his music.
> ...


I like Michael Buble, too!

I have seen Don McLean in concert several times. He does the smaller venues with nothing but a stool and his guitar. Very very nice.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Selena van Leeuwen said:
> 
> 
> > Since madonna covered that song it became less attractive.
> ...


yes


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Connie,


Yeah, Bikel actually wrote four songs for the movie. That song in particular is what sparked my lifelong love of folk music.  




Andy.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Selena, that's good; who wants music that gives us chickenpox?! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Liz Monty said:


> Selena, did you mean Madonna did a re-make of American Pie, YUK, I'm glad I haven't heard that one
> she's a good artist , yes, but I hate most re-makes, usually the originals are the best, usually.


Yes...she ruined it, had that cover and it was a hit here :evil: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qcokdvY0bFw


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Chicken poxs. Forgive me Selena, but darn that right there was funny.

The worst cover I've ever heard, and because of it, I'll never listen to a song she sings is; Faith Hill's rendition of Janice's Piece of my Heart. What a tragedy. Some songs were just not meant to cover.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Chicken poxs. Forgive me Selena, but darn that right there was funny.
> 
> The worst cover I've ever heard, and because of it, I'll never listen to a song she sings is; Faith Hill's rendition of Janice's Piece of my Heart. What a tragedy. Some songs were just not meant to cover.
> 
> DFrost


You got that right. Sometimes it's pure arrogance to even consider it. That's one of those times, IMHO.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Chicken poxs. Forgive me Selena, but darn that right there was funny.
> 
> 
> DFrost


the dutch word is kippenvel, had translated it to litterarly.
kippen is chickens
vel is skin

but english is indeed goose bumps. 

but heyy, I still write/read better english than you do dutch...as a foreigner I can make stupid mistakes :roll:


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<but heyy, I still write/read better english than you do dutch...>>>

yes ma'am you certainly do. You should be proud. My shame is, even after spending some time in the Netherlands, I didn't even try to learn Dutch because it seemed everyone spoke English. which also shows a weakness in our school system, but that's another discussion.

But darn it it was still funny.

DFrost


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> .... But darn it it was still funny.
> 
> DFrost


Yes indeed! It made my day. :lol:


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Seleen omg too funny.......chickenpox :lol: Thats one we have to put in the book :lol:


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Hil Harrison said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Seleen omg too funny.......chickenpox :lol: Thats one we have to put in the book :lol:


begin jij me nu ook al uit te lachen :twisted: gevalletje klok en klepel  chickenpox is mazelen zeker?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, I tried:

You laugh at me too??

Something about bell and leaf.

Chickenpox is like measles?




Selena, chickenpox is a little like measles, but with a shingles-like pock sore.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OK, I tried:
> 
> You laugh at me too??
> 
> ...



translation: are you laughing at me too??? 
the other thing hard to translate, has to do with a dutch saying. Hearing the clock but don´t know where the bell (? thing that makes the actual noise by swinging around to the bell) is hanging.

And asked the right translation for chickenpox.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE: bell thing END

The clapper?


----------

